# clear side marker lenses



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find some clear side marker lenses for the GTO? I had some on my SRT-4 and they made a world of difference in how it looks. Something about those orange reflective things are ugly. haha


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.klearz.com


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you sir!


----------

